# Urbana MD 9-29?



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Not really a herf but the Davidus store is having an event; from the email:

Urbana, *DIAMOND CROWN GRAND OPENING PARTY!* 12PM TO 7PM

I will probably swing up there at some point and well, I am a happing guy. :ss They usually have a "free stick with every purchase" or "buy 3, get one free" action going on.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

any idea how far a ride that is from b-more?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

BigFrankMD said:


> any idea how far a ride that is from b-more?


Roughly one hour.70W to 270S then like 2 exits...


----------

